# MacAbree Manor 2007



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

We finally got some pictures of MacAbree Manor online for your viewing displeasure.

For those who don't know, MacAbree Manor burned to the ground in 1939, taking with it the souls of all 132 people within. Every year since then, the phantom party has manifested itself in the same spot, which happens to currently be the site of my house.

There are tons of 



(The entire wall upon which the mirror hangs is fake. A half-silvered mirror hangs over a hole in the wall that lines up with an old TV set turned on its side.)

Well, that's the maximum number of photos I can post here. Please check out the galleries linked above if you want to see more.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

looks great! i really like the fireplace... great job


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

That fireplace is great, never would have thought of the tv idea.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

the haunted mirror is very cool... nice work.


----------

